# MAC - Baby Blooms Swatches - Jul 09



## MAC_Whore (May 15, 2009)

Place all your *Baby Blooms* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Baby Blooms* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Baby Blooms* colour story thread.


----------



## kimby (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2009)

Originally posted by *erine1881*


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## lalalie_xoxo (Jul 25, 2009)

Felt like comparing the Studio Moisture Tint to Laura Mercier's Regular Tinted Moisturizer.  The colours are pretty close to each other, but I'd say the LM one is a pinch lighter in real life and the undertones seem similar on the swatches and on my face.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

Could Neutrogena MoistureShine Lip Soother with SPF 20 be Suntint dupe?


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Meryl (Jul 29, 2009)

Studio Moisture Tint - not rubbed in (so you can see it) on *NW20* face and inner arm, although I think my arm is *NC20.*

On the left is Light and on the right is Medium.  The medium rubbed in would be fine, but it looks a touch too _yellow_ for me and Light may be a touch too _light_.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cross Post from SlvrGrndM99

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I just recieved my Studio Moisture Tint in Medium and did a quick swatch for everyone, with a couple other Tinted Moisturizers and my foundations.

Feel free to re-post in the swatch thread, I don't have time, at the moment.




_


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 31, 2009)

Suntint dupe?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 1, 2009)

LM Silk Creme soft ivory-Chantecaille Future Skin Alabaster-Future Skin Porcelain-MAC Studio Moisture Tint Light:


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 19, 2009)

4 of the balms swatched with flash and without, they were sold out of the last one


----------

